# [Question] Installation



## fierce99x (Feb 1, 2013)

I just wanted to check in with you to see if I'm doing everything correctly. This is my first flash, so here it goes. I have a Galaxy S3 T-mobile variant.

Before:
- I've made a backup using TWRN
- Downloaded Titanium Backup, made another backup (Not sure what this will do)
- Changed Rom to AOKP nightly build JB-MR1 ( aokp_d2tmo_jb-mr1_build-2 )
- Downloaded Google Apps ( gapps-jb-20121212-signed )

Installation
- Run TWRN
- Going to wipe ( data/factory reset )
- Going to wipe ( cache )
- Going to wipe ( dalvik cache) <-- not sure if I have to
- Going to wipe (system) <-- not sure if I have to
- Select install zip from sdcard (First AOKP, then Google Apps)
- Reboot

Am I doing to much, to little, or does it look good to you? I'm still a noobie at this so I don't know.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good to me, as long as you've made all your backups before you flash you should be good to go.

Also, titanium backs up all apps and settings. Just make sure you only backup user apps and when you restore them do it without data to be on the safe side. After they have restored you can try restoring their data one by one. Sometimes you can run in to issues when restoring data between roms(especially if they are different android versions. I.E. ICS to JB) Mostly the issues will be lots of force closes.

Sounds like you're on the right track though, you must have actually done your homework before diving in lol. If only everyone did...









sent by my carrier pigeon


----------



## fierce99x (Feb 1, 2013)

hesh.monster said:


> Looks good to me, as long as you've made all your backups before you flash you should be good to go.
> 
> Also, titanium backs up all apps and settings. Just make sure you only backup user apps and when you restore them do it without data to be on the safe side. After they have restored you can try restoring their data one by one. Sometimes you can run in to issues when restoring data between roms(especially if they are different android versions. I.E. ICS to JB) Mostly the issues will be lots of force closes.
> 
> ...


There's a great community here and without that I'd probably would have messed things up super easily.

That's good to here I'm on a good footing and got the green light. By the way, would TB overwrite my old backup?

I made a backup before with the data and apps, and since you said I should only do the apps, I've backed up my apps only. Though I'm not sure if doing that would delete my apps+data backup I made.


----------



## fierce99x (Feb 1, 2013)

hesh.monster said:


> Looks good to me, as long as you've made all your backups before you flash you should be good to go.
> 
> Also, titanium backs up all apps and settings. Just make sure you only backup user apps and when you restore them do it without data to be on the safe side. After they have restored you can try restoring their data one by one. Sometimes you can run in to issues when restoring data between roms(especially if they are different android versions. I.E. ICS to JB) Mostly the issues will be lots of force closes.
> 
> ...


I was able to flash it but I'm having problems with the keyboard. What do I do about that?

"Unfortunately, Android keyboard (AOSP) has stopped."


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I know that there are a few 4.2.1 roms that have issues with the stock keyboard. I'm not sure of a good answer for you since i don't usually use the stock one. My suggestion would be to simply disable it and use a different one, I prefer Kii Keyboard since it has a dedicated number row and accepts themes from other keyboards.

Not really a solution but just my .02¢

For your question about backups, I believe titanium is set by default to only keep 1 backup per app so if you redo the backups it should overwrite. Once you are up and running on JB you can make another backup with data and you should be fine to restore in the future (unless you go back to ICS for some reason).

sent by my carrier pigeon


----------

